# Defacto requirements: Living with partner who is recently separated



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

My Australian partner and I have had a long-distance relationship for more than three years. We spent a lot of time together in America in 2008, we cam/im/email/call each other every chance we get, and I spent 3 months with him in Australia on an ETA in late 2011. Our plan is for me to live with him in Australia for 12 months on a subclass 676 tourist visa, then file for a defacto visa to keep me there with him permanently.

The catch is, he finally separated from his wife just recently, so he will be legally married for most of the time that I am there on that 12-month visa.

My question comes in two parts: Will our time living together while he is still legally married count toward the defacto visa's 12-month cohabitation requirement? Also, would it help or hinder our case if we supply evidence of our relationship from before his separation?

Thanks for any information you can give.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

LASYD said:


> My Australian partner and I have had a long-distance relationship for more than three years. We spent a lot of time together in America in 2008, we cam/im/email/call each other every chance we get, and I spent 3 months with him in Australia on an ETA in late 2011. Our plan is for me to live with him in Australia for 12 months on a subclass 676 tourist visa, then file for a defacto visa to keep me there with him permanently.
> 
> The catch is, he finally separated from his wife just recently, so he will be legally married for most of the time that I am there on that 12-month visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Lasyd,
I saw this info in the internet, it answers your question,

Q: I want to apply for a de facto partner visa, but I'm still married to someone else. Is that a problem?

A: To apply for a Partner visa as a de facto partner (opposite-sex or same-sex), you and your partner must show that you have been in a de facto partner relationship for the entire 12 months immediately prior to lodging your application and that this relationship was to the exclusion of all others. If either you or your sponsor are still married to another person at the time of lodgement of a de facto partner visa, you will need to provide evidence that your previous relationship is no longer ongoing.

I don't think it will help your application if you're going to show proof of your relationship with him prior to his separation, it sounds infedelity.

I hope I help you..

Cheers
IMkddj


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for your input, IMkddj.

I just read on another topic that it's risky to try for a tourist visa when my ultimate goal is to stay there with my partner, because they could turn me down for the tourist visa if they know I intend to stay. Unfortunately, it probably also means that any past record of our relationship would actually work against us, because it would show that I wanted to stay there permanently when I applied for the tourist visa.

Even if there was no prior marriage, how on earth is anyone supposed to fulfill the 12-month requirement for a defacto visa, if they don't already qualify for some other type of visa that allows them to stay in Australia for more than 12 months? It's not like anyone is going to show up in Australia, fall madly in love with someone, and move in with them on the very same day they arrive.

Is there anyone here who has been in a similar situation and succeeded in being with their loved one? Is there a different kind of visa that I haven't found?

I need him, and he needs me. We have already spent most of our 3+ years missing each other desperately. We need to be together asap, and the goodbyes in between our visits are just too painful.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

LASYD said:


> Thanks for your input, IMkddj.
> 
> I just read on another topic that it's risky to try for a tourist visa when my ultimate goal is to stay there with my partner, because they could turn me down for the tourist visa if they know I intend to stay. Unfortunately, it probably also means that any past record of our relationship would actually work against us, because it would show that I wanted to stay there permanently when I applied for the tourist visa.
> 
> ...


hi Lasyd,
Where are you from? America?


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I'm from America. 

I was just going to say, "Yes," but the forum software wouldn't take less than 10 characters.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

IMkddj said:


> hi Lasyd,
> Where are you from? America?


if your from America maybe you can apply for WHV (working holiday visa), 
If you want you can still try 12 month to tourist visa, but you have to show enough funds to prove you can support yourself during your stay in Australia, or your fiance can sponsor you. If they didn't grant you a 12 months tourist visa, lets just say they only give you 3 or 6 months tv and didn't give you the condition of No further stay you can apply another tourist visa onshore without living Australia. Coz applying a De facto visa you need to satisfy a continuous 12 months living together requirement.

Would be nice if they already divorce or annulled so you can apply a prospective marriage visa. 
To know more about visas that you can apply visit
www.immig.gov.au

All the information you need to know about Australian visas and eligibility are there..

Cheers


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi IMkddj,

I'm too old for the working holiday visa (I'll be 40 this year). As for funds, my partner would be supporting us both for as long as I'm ineligible to work. I still have three months left on my ETA that I went there on in late 2011, and was hoping to get a one-year tourist visa while there on the ETA.

Edit to add: I appreciate the link, but I was all over the immi.gov.au site back in early 2009, and have scoured it a few more times between then and now.


----------



## Royos (Jan 7, 2012)

My current understanding is Legally still married is not the problem in applying they just won't grant the defacto visa until the divorce comes through. I'm currently going through the same thing myself. We wasted 7 months waiting for a divorce from bad information from an agent to come through when it could have been in the processing stage and granted soon as the divorce came through. Try to get your travel visa after you apply for the defacto visa. Please check all information given to you. Best of luck hope it all works out for you.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Royos,

We can't get the de facto until we have lived together for 12 months. In order to do that, I will need to travel there before applying for the de facto visa.

I appreciate your attempt to help, though. Thank you for that, and for your good luck wishes.


----------



## Royos (Jan 7, 2012)

The defacto relationship can be proved also via things like constant payments to assist your partner- emails - phone calls - photos together - holidays together etc. my fiancé and I have not been living together for 12 months thou we have been in constant communication for 18 months and I have made trips to her country and she has spent a few months in mine. This qualified us for a defacto relationship. It is a constant relationship arrangement for 12 months they are looking for. Keep copies of all communication's you have with each other. Wish i had seen this site when I 1st met my fiancé. 

Hope this helps .
Take care all and good luck


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

If you do not qualify for the defacto visa then you have to apply for the prospective marriage visa - which means you have to marry within 9 months of arriving. If your relationship is serious then this should not be a problem (although you will have to wait until his prior marriage is dissolved).


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

IMkddj, Royos, and scattley, thank you all for your input. 



Royos said:


> The defacto relationship can be proved also via things like constant payments to assist your partner- emails - phone calls - photos together - holidays together etc. my fiancé and I have not been living together for 12 months thou we have been in constant communication for 18 months and I have made trips to her country and she has spent a few months in mine. This qualified us for a defacto relationship. It is a constant relationship arrangement for 12 months they are looking for. Keep copies of all communication's you have with each other. Wish i had seen this site when I 1st met my fiancé.
> 
> Hope this helps .
> Take care all and good luck


This seems to go against what immi.gov.au says, but if you did it without living together for 12 months, then maybe they made an exception for you, or they just aren't as strict as their website makes it sound. I would love to learn more about your case. Did you go through an agent? Were there any special circumstances like a child or pregnancy? Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated by us both. 

It's past 2.30 am here, and I really need some sleep, but I hope to see you back here tomorrow.



scattley said:


> If you do not qualify for the defacto visa then you have to apply for the prospective marriage visa - which means you have to marry within 9 months of arriving. If your relationship is serious then this should not be a problem (although you will have to wait until his prior marriage is dissolved).


We are serious and would like to get married, but as you said, we would need to be married within 9 months, which isn't possible with his current circumstances. If this turns out to be the only way, then the tourist visa would at least let us be together while we wait for his divorce to go through.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Following up on what Royos said, I found this:

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement


> *Q:* My job in Australia does not allow me to travel to my partner's country to live there for extended periods. We have been in a relationship for 12 months but lived together for only eight months. Will I be eligible to sponsor my partner to Australia?
> 
> *A:* You may be eligible. It is recognised that it is possible for the parties to be physically apart for periods of time, due to work or travel commitments, yet committed to a shared life.
> 
> In assessing a relationship, a number of factors other than periods of physical cohabitation are taken into account.


Based on this and other things I've read, it sounds to me like we only need to prove a continuous commitment to each other for at least 12 months, and living together is only one of many possible ways to prove that. I would be surprised if they counted the whole 3+ years that we've had our ongoing long-distance relationship, because it is possible to be in love without making a commitment.

Although we made definite plans to make a life together well before his separation from his wife became official, I think the earliest immigration would start counting our 12 months is when he legally separated from his wife. Although we could prove that our relationship started long before that, as well as my commitment to him, we have no way to prove his commitment to me before that.

However, I do think some evidence of our relationship from three years ago might help strengthen our case once those 12 months are over, because it shows that we've been in love for that long, that I've been committed enough to wait for him, and that he didn't make such a life-altering decision lightly. We both knew he would face a lot of hardship once he left his wife, and that I would be facing that hardship with him, but the greatest hardship of all would be if we had to live the rest of our lives without each other.

Since 12 months of cohabitation doesn't seem to be an absolute requirement for the de facto visa, I don't think living with him on a tourist visa would hurt our chances of getting a de facto or prospective marriage visa, once enough time has gone by for us to qualify for one of those. Before, I thought immigration might see it as a fraudulent way to qualify for something permanent, but now I only see it as a way for us to be together while we wait for those 12 months to pass, and I think they'll see it that way, too.

Does anyone here see any problem in my logic here, or anything I'm overlooking concerning immigration law? We don't want to do anything that's illegal, or has the appearance of being illegal. We only want to be together, now and forever.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think your reason for not living together would be covered by those "reasons". The definition of a defacto relationship by immigration is being in a commuted relationship to the exclusion of all others. So I think your right about not being able to count the time before he seperated from his wife. That being not living under the same roof as his wife.

Although there are some exceptions to the 12 month living together requirement it is a huge part of the criteria unless travel, work or extraordinary circumstances doesn't permit it. I don't think his relationship with his ex and taking time to leave her will fall under that category. 

You have to remember that immigration only see you as a person and couple on paper. They have certain criteria to follow and do not make there decisions based on emotions. 

Prob best to get as many months living together as possible before you apply. 

Obviously you can't apply for a prospective marriage visa until he is divorced. 

If you apply for a tourist visa you will be deceiving immigration somewhat as they grant tourist visa's for genuine tourists and you will have to go along with that. If they know your intention is to enter Australia to gain a more permanent visa then the tourist visa is likely to be rejected so don't mention defacto visa's or anything like that.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for your response, whatnext.



> I don't think his relationship with his ex and taking time to leave her will fall under that category.


Of course it won't, and I never thought (nor implied) that it should. I'm only saying that the delayed date of his official separation will most likely push back the date when immigration considers us to have begun our commitment to each other.



> Although there are some exceptions to the 12 month living together requirement it is a huge part of the criteria unless travel, work or extraordinary circumstances doesn't permit it.


The reason I quoted that specific FAQ from the immi site is because it pertains specifically to our situation. My partner can't leave his job in Australia for 12 months to stay here, so the only way for us to live together for 12 months is for me to go there.

Since I will be 40 years old this year, I don't qualify for any of the general labor visas. I also don't qualify for a skilled migration visa (despite my many skills and high IQ, I don't have the formal qualifications), and uni classes are too expensive to go on a student visa (he can support me for a year on a tourist visa without me working, but the classes would cost far more than I would make, working the allowed 20 hours/week on a student visa).

For now, the only way I can stay there legally is on a tourist visa.



> If you apply for a tourist visa you will be deceiving immigration somewhat as they grant tourist visa's for genuine tourists and you will have to go along with that.


Clarification: They grant tourist visas not just for "tourists," but also to visit family and friends. My primary purpose for going there on a tourist visa would be for visitation purposes, although I'm sure my partner will also show me more parts of Australia while I'm there, just as he showed me parts of Australia late last year when I spent 3 months there on an ETA.

If 12 months of cohabitation was an absolute requirement of the de facto visa, then I would agree with you about the deception, and I even said that myself on the first page of this thread. But now that I know that they do allow exceptions for people who can not possibly fulfill the 12-month cohabitation "requirement", I don't believe it would be deceiving immigration at all, because we should qualify 12 months after his legal separation began whether I'm living there or not, and my reason for going there on a tourist visa will only be to visit him while we're waiting for that 12 months to pass by. We have plenty of communication records, some exchanged gifts, pictures, etc, and we have friends who have known about our relationship since the beginning who will gladly vouch for us, so we have plenty to prove our relationship without living together. We just want to be able to visit each other while we're waiting to qualify for something permanent.



> Obviously you can't apply for a prospective marriage visa until he is divorced.


Yes, and it's unfortunate that he has to wait until he's been separated for a year before he can even begin divorce proceedings. This is why we've been looking at the de facto visa.

Rather than risk having immi believe we're trying to deceive them, I think I should call their office to get clarification on the 12-month cohabitation requirement, then (assuming they say it's not required for us) I can ask them if visiting on a tourist visa while we wait out that 12 months will hurt our case for a de facto visa.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

I wasn't implying that you coming on a tourist visa to wait the 12 months was deceiving immigration. Of course you can come on a Tourist visa for visitation. What I meant was if immigration believe that your sole purpose for the tourist visa is to then remain in Australia by whatever means then they may looking that negatively. I was just saying that with the tourist visa it's important to make it clear you are just coming for that visitation and nothing more. 

After the fact Those months on the tourist visa will not affect your defacto application and the time spent together will positive for your application. 

If you have solid evidence of your relationship you shouldn't have a problem. If you have the evidence that your relationship was more than just an affair before he separated then this would also help. I mean no offense but like I said immigration don't know you as a couple just what you put on paper.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not offended, whatnow, and I appreciate your feedback.  As you said, what matters when it comes to immigration is what immigration officials believe, and it helps to get different perspectives on what they might believe.

If they absolutely required 12 months of cohabitation in order to qualify for the de facto visa, then I think we would have to wait out his 12-month separation period, and then his divorce, then apply for a prospective marriage visa, and of course, get married within the 9 months following that. We could apply for the tourist visa in the meantime for visitation purposes, and hopefully renew it long enough to stay together until we qualify for the prospective marriage visa, and I don't think it would hurt our chances of obtaining a prospective marriage visa.

I think the biggest downside to that would be having to wait even longer before I can work in Australia. That is, if they allow me to renew a tourist visa and stay that long before applying for the prospective marriage visa. If they don't, then having that longer period of separation between us would be even worse. If they don't allow me to renew a tourist visa and I have to come back to America while we wait for his divorce to be finalized, waiting to be together again would be torture for both of us, just as it is right now, and just as it has been during our other periods of separation in the last 3+ years.

Since immigration does allow exceptions to the 12-month cohabitation requirement for a de facto visa, then we need to find out if they will allow that exception for our specific situation. According to their FAQ, I think they should. If they do say they'll allow that exception for us and we get it in writing, then getting a tourist visa while planning to apply for permanent residence in the future shouldn't hinder our chances of getting a de facto visa at all. In fact, we could probably be honest about the nature of our relationship while applying for the tourist visa, and let them know it's so we can be together while we're waiting for those 12 months to pass before we can qualify for the de facto.

I think there's a big difference between going there _in order_ to qualify, and going there _while we wait_ to qualify. As long as 12 months of cohabitation isn't required in our case, I would think visiting him on a tourist visa while we wait shouldn't be a problem. Of course, much can depend on the person who takes our case, as well as which side of the bed they woke up on that day, so it could help to have it in writing from someone at immi that we don't need to live together for 12 months to fulfill our requirements, plus we could always appeal if they don't decide in our favor.

As far as evidence that our relationship was more than just an affair before his separation, that might be a tough one to prove, so I think it's best to wait until he has been officially separated for 12 months. We have pictures, and we were kissing in some of them, but none of them included either's family, because our families didn't know back then. One friend knew about us from the very beginning, but neither of us has met her in person. This friend and I have exchanged physical addresses and phone numbers, cammed, and sent Christmas gifts to each other, and they only know each other online. Another friend knew about us two years ago and has seen in person how difficult our separation has been for me. Although they have known each other online longer than I've known either of them, they have never met in person. There are also several people who know what day we first met in person, have even seen pictures from that meeting, and know that I visited him late last year, but they were not aware of the nature of our relationship until after his separation became official.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

The tourist visa is quite tricky when it comes to explaining your intentions. I only say this because a friend of mine was granted a tourist visa for 12 months and at immigration on the way in he was questioned about his reasons for being in Australia. He told them he was here to be with his girlfriend and they planned to apply for a more permanent visa and he was deported. Having said that not everyone gets stopped on the way in so I guess he was one of the unlucky ones. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for that bit of information, whatnext.

I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Did he have a return ticket out of Australia, or was it one-way?

Edit: I need to get some sleep (it's 11pm here and I'm exhausted), but will check back here tomorrow. Thank you for your input.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

whatnext said:


> The tourist visa is quite tricky when it comes to explaining your intentions. I only say this because a friend of mine was granted a tourist visa for 12 months and at immigration on the way in he was questioned about his reasons for being in Australia. He told them he was here to be with his girlfriend and they planned to apply for a more permanent visa and he was deported. Having said that not everyone gets stopped on the way in so I guess he was one of the unlucky ones.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.


Hi whatnext,
Gosh your friend was so unlucky. But I got your point. I've been to Australia twice via tourist via before they granted my pmv, and they always asked me about my purpose. I just told them I want to spend time with my bf and his family and to explore the country as well. Both granted.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

The exception that you indicated was originally to cover the partners of members of the defence force. So that the time the partner was left on shore in another country while the ADF member was deployed could be counted in part. - As the ADFer could not promise to be in the country for 12 months in a row (so a partner on a WHV visa x2 living together all that time might only be "together" for 6 months due to deployment). The exception is more in line with a job that requires constant overseas travel - not someone who has a job in Australia and is not prepared to go overseas to live with their partner.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Scattley,

What you say is a worry, but it helps to know these things. Thank you for your input.

Hi IMkddj,


IMkddj said:


> I've been to Australia twice via tourist via before they granted my pmv, and they always asked me about my purpose. I just told them I want to spend time with my bf and his family and to explore the country as well. Both granted.


What was the duration of each visit on your tourist visa(s)? I don't recall whether they asked me what the purpose of my visit was when I went there for three months, although it would have been on my incoming passenger card as "Visiting friends or relatives".


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

LASYD said:


> Hi Scattley,
> 
> What you say is a worry, but it helps to know these things. Thank you for your input.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The first time I went there was on April 8 - July 7, so three months. Then I applied PMV then applied another 3 months tourist visa so I can be with my fiance while waiting, then it was granted then I went back to Sydney on August 28 up to Nov. 25. Then Dec. 8 my prospective marriage visa was granted. 
The reason I gave them on my 1st TV was I want to be with my bf to spend time with him and explore Sydney. I showed proof that I wont work nor overstay, coz its important to assure them. Then on my second TV I told them I want to be with my fiance, to deepen our relationship while we wait for the decision of our PMV and to know more about Australia. I showed them proofs that we are in a relationship. Same proofs that I used in prospective marriage visa.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, IMkddj.

First of all, I want to congratulate you for finding a man who is worth jumping through so many hoops for, and for making it through those hoops to be with him. 

Thank you for clarifying your circumstances. Since your tourist visas were only for 3 months each, it sounds like them questioning you both times was the luck of the draw, although it was neither lucky nor unlucky in your case.

If they didn't have a problem with you wanting to spend time with your boyfriend on a tourist visa, then they shouldn't have a problem with me wanting to do that, too, as well as seeing his family again, and seeing more of Sydney and its surrounding areas.

Although we have been looking at the de facto visa because his current marital status will prevent us from getting married for so long, we do want to get married, so a prospective marriage visa would be an option later on, as well. We just don't want to spend any more time apart than we've already had to as we wait to qualify for something more permanent, as I'm sure you can understand.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

LASYD said:


> Hi, IMkddj.
> 
> First of all, I want to congratulate you for finding a man who is worth jumping through so many hoops for, and for making it through those hoops to be with him.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lasyd, we've been to a long stressful road just to be with each other. I sacrificed my studies, family and friends so I can be with him. He sacrificed a lot too for me. But everything is worth it )

Yes for sure they can grant you a TV as well. Just don't tell them that you intend to be with your bf to qualify to de facto visa. Just say you want to be with him and for recreational purpose. 
Is your partner already applied a divorce or annulment? Coz a prospective marriage visa is a good option.


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi IMkddj,

There's no doubt in my mind that you are worth it to each other, otherwise you wouldn't have gone through such a difficult process to be together. 

Likewise, he and I are both making some major sacrifices to be together, but he's so worth it to me, and I know he feels the same.

Australian law says he needs to be separated from his wife for a full 12 months before he can file for divorce. Since he is only recently separated, we're leaning toward the de facto visa, because we think we would be eligible for that before we would be eligible for the prospective marriage visa. However, I don't know how long it would take for his divorce to go through, and I don't know if we could file for a PMV before his divorce is final (so long as we could get married within 9 months of being granted the visa). Although it would be nice to get me working rights at the earliest possible date, our priority is to get me back there with him asap, to avoid being separated again, and if we can't avoid separation, to keep the separation as brief as possible. If we have to be separated for a while in order to stay together for the long haul, that's what we'll do, but we want to avoid that if possible, because being apart is painful for both of us, and we've spent so much time missing each other over the 3+ years as it is.

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

LASYD said:


> Hi IMkddj,
> 
> There's no doubt in my mind that you are worth it to each other, otherwise you wouldn't have gone through such a difficult process to be together.
> 
> ...


He wont be eligible for prospective marriage visa unless he's divorce or annulled. Pmv is for unmarried couple. 
Yeah I know how hard it is to be apart from your loved one. I wish both of you happiness. Hopefully you'll find away to be with each other. Pray for it. .

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for your advice and support, IMkddj. I really appreciate it. 

I had a feeling we probably couldn't start the application process for a PMV until his divorce is final, which might take several months longer than it would take to qualify for a de facto.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

LASYD said:


> Thank you for your advice and support, IMkddj. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I had a feeling we probably couldn't start the application process for a PMV until his divorce is final, which might take several months longer than it would take to qualify for a de facto.


You're welcome lasyd  Hope you and fiance will find a way to be together.. Maybe he can go to your country to stay with you for a year then after that you'll be both eligible for De facto visa then at the same time he can apply a divorse or annulment.

Wishing both of you success in your relationship..

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## wanderinghobo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi LASYD,
Defacto visas can be tricky and as mentioned, proving that you've been in a defacto relationship looks at a number of things.

Cohabitation is regarded as a common factor in most ongoing de facto relationships and supports a view that the partners ‘have a mutual commitment to a shared life to the exclusion of all others’. However, an absence of cohabitation is not in any way in itself conclusive proof that there is no de facto relationship.

The above said, depending on the case officer, it can be difficult to convince them without the 12 months as there are a lot of 'boyfriend / girlfriend' cases that are refused.

When deciding, your case officer will decide whether you are:
• living together or
• living separately and apart on a temporary basis or
• living separately and apart on a permanent basis.

It is open to officers, having regard to all the circumstances of the relationship, to require the couple to provide a higher level of proof of the existence of a de facto relationship in circumstances where the couple is not cohabiting.

If the partners have not lived together for a while, officers will carefully consider the reasons for the separation. Circumstances that may be considered acceptable reasons for separation could include where either partner had to travel away for extended periods from the joint residence on business or because of an unexpected family emergency.

These four factors to be considered::

• financial aspects of the relationship 
• the nature of the household 
• social aspects of the relationship, and
• the nature of the mutual and exclusive commitment

In my opinion LASYD, you'll need to have a strong case in the other areas (i.e. financial side of the relationship etc - does your partner pay bills for you, do you have joint bank accounts etc). It may also be tricky if you don't have a joint residence.

Hope this helps


----------



## LASYD (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see these last responses until now.

Thank you so much for your thorough response, Wanderinghobo. I'll share this information with my partner. 

Thank you also, IMkddj. He won't be able to come here for a year because of his job, but I appreciate the input and your wishes for our success.


----------

